# Vaping Brochure



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

Good day to All.

I have recently had a couple of newbies ask me where they can purchase vaping goodies. I generally point them to the forum or some of my favourite vaping retailers.

However, I feel that it would be much more constructive if I could give them a piece of paper that has all of the retailers web addresses and contact numbers on. Maybe even a little added area that states what the retailers specialise in?

I know that I can type out a list like this, but it might come across more professional if someone designed a fancy brochure that we could just print out and carry around in our vape cases/cars/pockets to give to the newbies or interested parties to make the start of their vaping journey that much more easy. Hell, even a little digital brochure that one could WhatsApp or Bluetooth to the new guy/girl would be beneficial?

Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## TylerD (26/2/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Good day to All.
> 
> I have recently had a couple of newbies ask me where they can purchase vaping goodies. I generally point them to the forum or some of my favourite vaping retailers.
> 
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

TylerD said:


> Great idea!


 
Thanks man. I just got this idea last night at action cricket. Someone approached me and asked about the mod I was using. I explained what it was, showed the battery and coil on the dripper and handed him the mod to try. Also explained that he should probably start with a nice regulated mod, etc. Could see he was instantly sold.

The problem came when he asked where to get one. Told him about the various sites and all I got was this blank stare (that looked to me like he was going to forget the sites as soon as he walked away). Ended up typing a bunch of sites into WhatsApp and sending it to him.


----------



## TylerD (26/2/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks man. I just got this idea last night at action cricket. Someone approached me and asked about the mod I was using. I explained what it was, showed the battery and coil on the dripper and handed him the mod to try. Also explained that he should probably start with a nice regulated mod, etc. Could see he was instantly sold.
> 
> The problem came when he asked where to get one. Told him about the various sites and all I got was this blank stare (that looked to me like he was going to forget the sites as soon as he walked away). Ended up typing a bunch of sites into WhatsApp and sending it to him.


Yeah, I have also done the whatsapp thing a few times. 
If we can put something together in digital format, we can keep it in a few places. Then everyone can print a few for their vape bag.
I'm not the best with these things, but I will have a go at it.


----------



## baksteen8168 (26/2/15)

Me


TylerD said:


> Yeah, I have also done the whatsapp thing a few times.
> If we can put something together in digital format, we can keep it in a few places. Then everyone can print a few for their vape bag.
> I'm not the best with these things, but I will have a go at it.


Me neither, but I am willing to help any way I can.


----------



## shaunnadan (26/2/15)

i like this idea !

have it as an image that easy to find on the forum home page and then we could just forward the image around on whatsapp. i have a note on my phone with the forum and a few vendors based on area in jhb that i forward around. but a proper image would be so much better

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Justink (26/2/15)

This is a great idea, just had the same situation with a good mate of mine this weekend. Ended up sending a whatsapp link to the forum like you guys are saying. Hopefully he actually came onto the forum and found the "other world" I was trying to explain to him. 
Coz lets be honest this is a whole other word that the general public are completely unaware of.
All they see is Twisp and fong kong knock off Ecigz they find at flea markets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scorocket22 (26/2/15)

Here are some ones that I know of, if any of the vendors see a mistake here let me know!

Juicy Joes (juicyjoes.co.za) Juices CPT
CraftVapour (craftvapour.com) Juices JHB
CloudFlavour (cloudflavour.co.za) Juices JHB
VapeShop (vapeshop.co.za) General CPT
VapeKing (vapeking.co.za) General JHB
VapeMaxx (vapemaxx.co.za) General 
VapourMountain (vapourmountain.co.za) General CPT
SirVape (sirvape.co.za) General Durban
Skyblue Vaping (skybluevaping.co.za) General PTA
Vape Cartel (vapecartel.co.za) General JHB
VapeClub (vapeclub.co.za) General Benoni


Edit : For some reason the forum messed my formatting up :X

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (26/2/15)

Here you all go...very basic, but it should do the job 

Let me know if anything is missing/incorrect and I will fix it.

3 Versions

600x800 PNG
1200x1600 PNG
PDF
EDIT: Created an alternate set, which includes the forum as well

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (26/2/15)

Great list @free3dom !
I like it because its simple and effective
And very clear

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soprono (27/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Here you all go...very basic, but it should do the job
> 
> Let me know if anything is missing/incorrect and I will fix it.
> 
> ...


Defiantly saved to device thank you man. Even awesome for myself to go through some sites I forget at times about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Here you all go...very basic, but it should do the job
> 
> Let me know if anything is missing/incorrect and I will fix it.
> 
> ...



awesome list @free3dom 
one can see that effort was put into that.
Thanks mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Here you all go...very basic, but it should do the job
> 
> Let me know if anything is missing/incorrect and I will fix it.
> 
> ...


 Exactly what I thought. Winner @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/2/15)

@free3dom - Just one suggestion. Maybe add the Forum as well.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (27/2/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @free3dom - Just one suggestion. Maybe add the Forum as well.



Good idea, i've added the forum, here are the new ones - not going to update the original set, in case someone wants it without

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/2/15)

free3dom said:


> Good idea, i've added the forum, here are the new ones - not going to update the original set, in case someone wants it without
> 
> View attachment 22136


Thanks @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------

